# What are some good male rat names?



## Rasha

I've got two new little males, and they need names! I'm stumped, and I can't think of ANY names at all! Help me name my rats please!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

I usually prefer people names. If you do that, just pick an area or language that you like and search for their traditional baby names.

Another thing to do is to just hang out with them for a few days and get a feel for their personalities. Sometimes they name themselves!


----------



## Priscilla'sMom

http://www.ratsrule.com/males.html This should help


----------



## binkyhoo

Priscilla'sMom said:


> http://www.ratsrule.com/males.html This should help


That was an interesting read. I did not know that Brutis was spelt Brutus. Being that she is a gal, maybe i should call her Beautis?


----------



## Priscilla'sMom

http://www.ratsrule.com/females.html The female name list!


----------



## Priscilla'sMom

I'm getting a new baby girl tomorrow..... I have 2 names picked out for my next 2 girls.... she will be either Demelza or Talulah


----------



## Raturday

Priscilla'sMom said:


> I'm getting a new baby girl tomorrow..... I have 2 names picked out for my next 2 girls.... she will be either Demelza or Talulah
> View attachment 7023


Talulah is very cute, it fits her


----------



## Electricgeek

I had a bear of a time naming our boys, until I remembered the rat stereotype of being cheese lovers. They are now known as cheddar and colby. Our vet got a kick out of that one.


----------



## 913

My two's names are Toby and Oscar, from the office. They fit the names well.


----------



## SezSorkin

Priscilla'sMom said:


> I'm getting a new baby girl tomorrow..... I have 2 names picked out for my next 2 girls.... she will be either Demelza or Talulah
> View attachment 7023


awww sooo cute! Love the name talulah!

My boys are George, Nicky & Ace. George was called that when we got him at 5 months old, he didnt know his name then but i kept it as i like human names for animals, and Nicky and Ace from the film casino (the husband chose them), but Nicky seems to fit as he's a cheeky lil boy and Ace is still abit nervous but he's getting there.


----------



## BigBen

I've been doing saints' names, Michael and Gabriel so far. I hope to have an Ambrose and a Benedict at some point, as well as Peter, James, and John. Luke is also a nice name. Biblical names all have meanings (well, every name does, but Biblical names are easier to find out about); for instance, Michael means "one who is like God," Peter is Greek for "Rock" (or "Rocky"), and so on. There are also some very cool names from the Bible, not just common ones like David and Joshua, but more exotic ones like Eliphaz, Boaz, Tiglath-Pileser, Artaxerxes, Nebuchadnezzar, Darius, and so on.


----------



## CoryRat

Well being the nerd I am, I just recentaly got my girlfriend into Star Trek, so everyone has a named based on that. LolThe two boys are:Nelix and James TiberiusThe girls are:Kes and Dax


----------



## Nauseum

Priscilla'sMom said:


> I'm getting a new baby girl tomorrow..... I have 2 names picked out for my next 2 girls.... she will be either Demelza or Talulah
> View attachment 7023


She looks like a Talulah to me!


----------



## Babs

I name my pets after comic book characters and the like. I've had Peter Parker (a hamster), Tony Stark and Bruce Banner (budgies), and right now I've got a rat called Loki. Comic books always have great names. ^^


----------



## CarrieD

I let mine name themselves, because I'm not very creative at it. lol I have two brother bunnies who were identical when they were little, they are named Larry and Larry. My 5 PEW boys who came in a group from a lab are the Foreman Brothers, George, George, George, George and George. My vet gets a kick out of it, too.


----------



## Priscilla'sMom

LOL..... very funny !


----------



## kriminologie

I've changed my rat names twice when the original I had picked out didn't fit. Roux became Butters, and Starbuck became Loretta Lynn. When it comes to naming my guppies, I use prison names. (I watch a lot of Lockup.) My cats are Clooney and Megadeth. My lizard is Griffin. My other rats are Remy Lebeau (X-Men character), Clark Winchester McShrimp'N'Grits (it's really the only possible name for that rat), Bilbo (has hobbit ears) and Jubilee (her behavior got so much more joyful when she came home with me). I dunno, I always consider the nickname too. I think the nicknames you'll come up with on the fly are almost as important. I had a cat named Leeloo Dallas Multi-Pass that I lost this year. We got from Leeloo to Peeps and everything in-between. I don't actually refer to Remy as Remy. His name is Remrem, and Bilbo is Bills, and Clark is Clarkles. So make sure you can put an s on the end of the nickname somehow. 

Here's the pool of names I've yet to use:

Baxter
Dex
Cake & Robot (they gotta go together!)
Jensen (so you can call him Jenny ... this was almost Rem's name)


----------

